# Mounting a bow mount trolling motor on 14 ft JON



## traven (May 15, 2010)

Hello all, new to this site as far a posting but I am often hanging around searching. lots of info here and alot of talented and creative individuals. Well here is my question. I recently built a deck on my 14 ft grumann jon boat and purchased a 55lb thrust edge Min kota trolling motor, since I have a 15 HP motor and often fish with another adult I figured this would be enough power to get me around even when its windy. Do any of you have any suggestions or plans on how to mount this bow mount motor on the deck. I know it will have to come up a few inches in order to clear the front of the boat with out having clearance problems. Any suggestions would be apprieciated.


----------



## mangelcc (May 15, 2010)

I just posted mine the other day. How low is your deck from the top. I used 2x6 and sealed it and carpet it. It works great. With the quick release mount it leaves the motor about a half inch over the bow.


----------



## sturdi87 (Jul 11, 2010)

Whenever I have seen bow mounts on jons, at least on regular jons (not mod-vs), they are always mounted to one side going straight back on either a bracket that lifts them up over the lip or a couple pieces of wood. If you haven't seen this before examples should not be hard to find with a little searching. Although in your manual it is going to say mount as close to centerline as possible seems most everyone ignores this and puts it to the side more out of the way. I have seen the factory mount in this way as well.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 16, 2010)

You did not say if it is foot operated or hand operated
I always mount my hand controlled troll motor on the left side and the shaft is to the left side also, because I keep my rods on the right side, so I need room to get in and out on the left side. The shaft clears the front deck approx 1". I get a foot off and on operated switch and install it on the deck in a convenient place, Bass pro, Cabelas has them. I turn the motor to the speed and set the direction on the handle I want and control the movement with the off/on switch. To me I have complete control of the boat and besides a hand operated motor is approx $200.00 cheaper for same size as a foot controlled troll motor.


----------

